# Goodby Autumn



## littleowl (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 12, 2015)

Lovely, littleowl.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2015)

Great photo there Littleowl!


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2015)

Here it's not even goodbye summer yet.  Really hot today.


----------



## Pam (Dec 12, 2015)

Good pic and beautiful colour!


----------

